# My first time shooting.



## ShootToThrill (Aug 18, 2008)

Today I took the next step in my pursuit to purchase my first handgun.

I went down to my local gunshop/range and talked to their staff. They were extremely helpful and friendly.

I laid all my cards on the table, I told them I had 0 experience with handguns. I talked to the guy for about an hour, he walked me though all the basics. I told him I was interested in a Glock, he gave me a brief history and let me hold a few. I told him I was interested in the G19, and that I'd like to shoot anything before I buy.

So he pointed me to the range, and told me to have at it.

So I went over to the range, the lady gave me a quick brief on how to handle and load the gun, and I was off!

Needless to say I was extremely nervous shooting for the first time.
Loading the gun was quite nerve wracking, and quite difficult while shaking.

So, finally getting everything set up.. I take my first shots.
Wow.
It was quite an experience, and it gave me a whole new respect for firearms.

Here is my target from 10 yards., keep in mind it was only my first time shooting.


















I'm hooked.

Next step, take a firearms saftey class and join the NRA...


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Good looking group. :smt023

Do I see one head shot right in the ol' medulla?


----------



## ShootToThrill (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, one head shot.

Right in the center too


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

ShootToThrill said:


> Today I took the next step in my pursuit to purchase my first handgun.
> 
> I went down to my local gunshop/range and talked to their staff. They were extremely helpful and friendly.
> 
> ...


He's addicted now.......:anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Looking good

Welcome to the club :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Welcome to the fraternity, so to speak . . . .*

Well, you're hooked now. Once you get the proper training under your belt and join the NRA take a look at more schooling. I am a Frontsight guy and Mike B. is a Gunsight guy, either will help you further your goals of more efficient and more productive shooting. They will also prepare you for actual encounters. Take a look at the IDPA and see if that interests you. It is a lot of fun and is competitive as all get out. You will have to take the initial course before shooting to compete. Is your ultimate goal home protection or are you going to carry? Anyway, glad to have you here. All the best and shoot, shoot, shoot!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

It sounds as if the shop you are dealing with has some friendly people and will steer you in the right direction. Stick with them and be loyal to them and they will do the same. They definitely put the right gun in your hands to get you hooked. The G19 is a perfect versatile gun to begin with. Good luck.


----------



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dude, I got to warn you that buying your gun was the cheap part. You will be amazed at how much ammo you blow through in the coming weeks. It is so much fun you'll be getting a second job to support your ammo requirements. 

I agree that the IDPA is worth looking at. If you're going to shamelessly waste thousands of rounds, you might as well do it in different and interesting ways!

I think I'm pretty much done with golf, this is my new sport. It's a lot more exciting and a lot less frustrating!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Vanguard1987 said:


> I think I'm pretty much done with golf, this is my new sport. It's a lot more exciting and a lot less frustrating!


Golf is way cheaper if you imagine how much ammo you can go through in 4 1/2 hours. :anim_lol:


----------

